# Tips for broken skin healing!



## _Simon_ (May 27, 2018)

No I don't mean which method of Ki-raising to do XD.

But I went to a sparring seminar today and my big toe skin got ripped up big time underneath it, anyone have any tips for helping broken skin heal?

Obviously the body will heal itself, just wondering what others do to help facilitate it or provide optimal conditions for its healing. And particularly as it's under my big toe which is an awkward, is it best to leave uncovered as much as possible so it can 'breathe' (ie no socks), or bandaid it up when I'm out walking? And I guess keeping it dry would help...

At the moment I've smothered the crap out of it with aloe vera gel and socks off!

What a strange topic...


----------



## jobo (May 27, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> No I don't mean which method of Ki-raising to do XD.
> 
> But I went to a sparring seminar today and my big toe skin got ripped up big time underneath it, anyone have any tips for helping broken skin heal?
> 
> ...



Rule on, doNt,get it infected, stick some antiseptic cream on it and let it scab, Try not to do things that will break it open, other than that leave it open, it will heal faster, there are creams that claim to promote quicker healing, sudocreame, for one, that may or may not work, witch hazel works at reducing soreness and swelling,


----------



## JR 137 (May 27, 2018)

Keep it clean.  The feet and toes are notoriously susceptible to infection.  For blistered skin, I follow the dry it out method - zinc oxide cream and bandage it.  For general abrasions in an area of a lot of bending where the scabs will crack, I go with keeping it moist.  Petroleum based products such as vasoline or Aquafor work well.  Bandage over it.

Leaving it open is great when you’re off your feet, but walking around and stuff like that, cover it up to minimize anything getting in there.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 27, 2018)

Awesome, that's very helpful guys, thanks for that. I always forget when we do alot of sparring that I tend to get blood blisters and skin rips haha. And it wasn't even hardwood floor but on mats!


----------



## JR 137 (May 27, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Awesome, that's very helpful guys, thanks for that. I always forget when we do alot of sparring that I tend to get blood blisters and skin rips haha. And it wasn't even hardwood floor but on mats!


Sometimes the mats are worse than the hardwood floors.  Hardwood floors are usually smooth, whereas mats (especially the puzzle mats) can often be textured a bit because they can get too slippery without it.

My sensei’s original dojo was hardwood.  He put mats down when he moved into his second dojo because it was concrete flooring.  It took us a while to get used to the texture of the mats.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Sometimes the mats are worse than the hardwood floors.  Hardwood floors are usually smooth, whereas mats (especially the puzzle mats) can often be textured a bit because they can get too slippery without it.
> 
> My sensei’s original dojo was hardwood.  He put mats down when he moved into his second dojo because it was concrete flooring.  It took us a while to get used to the texture of the mats.


Ah yeah that makes sense, more friction as more grippy and textured..


----------



## JR 137 (May 27, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah yeah that makes sense, more friction as more grippy and textured..


Yup.  I don’t get floor burn on the soles of my feet very often if my foot slides along the hardwood floor.  On a mat, it happens far easier.  Until the skin adapts to it anyway.


----------

